# CF card and Streaky video



## blacksocksonly (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Guys, first time ever posting in a forum, I have the 5d mk iii and have been shooting with the raw image setting as of late. If i use the sd card, everything is always fine. When I use the CF card (lexar 64 gb 1066x, or sandisk 32 gb 120 mb/s) everything seems to record ok, and plays back on the camera; but once uploaded to my computer every so many frames you see vertical "streaking". Has anyone else had this problem or know what the cause may be? attached are 2 picture frames from a video, one is what the video should look like, the next shows the vertical streaking that appears. any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 25, 2015)

blacksocksonly said:


> If i use the sd card, everything is always fine. When I use the CF card (lexar 64 gb 1066x, or sandisk 32 gb 120 mb/s) everything seems to record ok, and plays back on the camera



Defective cf card *reader* when transferring the data off the camera? Try another reader to debug.


----------



## blacksocksonly (Mar 25, 2015)

wow I think it was the reader, I tried importing it directly from the camera and everything looks fine. thanks!


----------



## tog13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Good to know. I've seen this on occasional stills. Strangely enough, also from a 5D Mk III.


----------

